# Pokemon Zeta



## Blunt (Mar 3, 2015)

gonna try to set up a Pokemon Zeta nuzlocke randomizer with XY sprites

mostly as a means of procrastinating studying


----------



## Blunt (Mar 4, 2015)

This randomizer nuzlocke is the shit. Starter was Virizion and the first two Pokemon I caught on the first two routes were Sliggoo and Scizor.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 5, 2015)

just encountered xerneas and yveltal back to back

had to kill them both


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 5, 2015)

Blunt said:


> just encountered xerneas and yveltal back to back
> 
> had to kill them both



Ouch


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 5, 2015)

Blunt said:


> just encountered xerneas and yveltal back to back
> 
> had to kill them both


What do you mean encountered?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 5, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> What do you mean encountered?





Blunt said:


> This randomizer nuzlocke is the shit. Starter was Virizion and the first two Pokemon I caught on the first two routes were Sliggoo and Scizor.


**


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 5, 2015)

This is the Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire thread. I dunno what that is if it's not in Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh okay. Yeah I looked up something briefly.


----------

